# Systemced is missing



## mat2277 (Jul 19, 2004)

I have found a lot of info on this problem and it looks like I need to repair the system hive. I found the steps to do this by going into the Win2000 system recovery console and rename some files and then replacing them.

My problem is this, when I get to the commmand prompt in the recovery console and try to change directorys to winnnt I get an access denied message. Anyone know how to get around this???


----------



## Worren (Jul 2, 2004)

You need to be logged on as Administrator. Also, there may be some protection involved. Messing with the system hive is very involved and one mistake can blow your whole setup. Good luck.


----------



## mat2277 (Jul 19, 2004)

How do I log into the system as Admin?? The computer will not boot I get the error message before the windows splash screen, and the pc will go no further. This is why I booted off of the Win2000 CD and tried to get into the revocery console and repair the error. The recovery console gives me a C prompt. When I try to change to the winnt directory is when I get the message saying "Access denied."

If anyone knows how I can get past this the help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

Have you tried using chkdsk in the Recovery Console? If not, do so now and restart afterwards.

If you tried the above already, try booting into Safe Mode to see if you can log in.


----------



## mat2277 (Jul 19, 2004)

I ran a chkdsk /r. It still has the same problem and the system will not boot into safemode. It gives the same error. Here is the actual error.


"Windows 1000 could not start because the following file is missing or corrupted,
\winnt\system32\config\systemced."
"You can attemt to repair the file by starting windows 2000 setup using the original floppy disk or cd-rom."
"Select 'r' at the first screen to start repair."


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Go to this Microsoft Article. It should tell you how to rename the files (look at the link on the site) and copy some over also.


----------



## mat2277 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I already have that microsoft article and I want to try it. However when I try to change to the winnt directory so I can rename those files it tells me,

"Access Denied."

Any idea how to get around this???????


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

See if you could change the permissions using the attrib command.


----------



## mat2277 (Jul 19, 2004)

Access Denied. This sucks.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

I would wait to see if anyone else has some ideas on how to go about with this problem. Do you want to keep the data? If you do, install it as a slave drive to another computer and backup the data there. I would then format and do a clean install of Win2000. Wait and see who responds first. There should be a way around this.


----------



## Oberjaeger (Jul 17, 2004)

Haven't used a microsoft os in a while, but I do remember that there's a difference between the recovery console you get when booting from the cd and the one available after installing it to the hard drive. 

As you've noticed the recovery console limits where you have write access to quite drastically, imo so much that the damn thing is pretty much useless. 

I seem to remember there being a work-around to get write access to the entire disk. I'll check to see if I can find out how to do this, but I've already got the bad feeling that it involves installing the recovery console to disk, which will be hard if you can't boot. 

I'll edit this later once I've grepped around a bit.

OK, I've already found this.

In the recovery console use

```
set allowallpaths = true
```
.
This should allow you to access all areas of all drives, _but_ this only works if this is allowed in the security policies. In their wisdom ms have decided that this should be disabled by default. :frown: 

I'll see if I can find a way to edit the security policies from the recovery console, but I haven't got much hope. 

On a side note, now might be a good time to install the recovery console to disk and set the security policies on all working machines.


----------



## mat2277 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the help and advice. I got tired of the damn thing and just reinstalled windows.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## sgs (Jan 15, 2006)

mat2277 said:


> Thanks for all the help and advice. I got tired of the damn thing and just reinstalled windows.
> Thanks again everyone.



emm.. wonder is there a tools to analyz what cause this problem?


----------

